# My going away present to the RS



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So one last detail for the RS before she moves on to make way for the new TTS. Sorry no before pics the weather until today was awful.

So routine was :

Autosmart Tar & Glue then Autobrite Purple Rain left to dwell for a few minutes. Autosmart Smart wheels was used at 6:! dilution ratio on the wheels and again left to swell before hazsafe Autosmart hazsafe xls was foamed onto the car to remove T&G & Purple rain.

After rinse car bodywork was then washed with a lambswool mitt and Autobrite Baneblade using two buckets and grit guards. Wheels were cleaned with wheel woolies using separate 2 buckets.

Car was again rinsed off before claying to remove stubborn contaminates. I was tempted to use my new G3 clay mitt but decided to leave this for when teh new car arrives - besides nothing wrong with Sonus green ultrafine clay.

Just to ensure any residue was clear I then foamed up again with Autobrite Magifoam and rinsed off. Car was then brought inside and water blown off with my trusty Aeolus Pet Dryer.

Inspection of the paintwork revealed some annoying etching on the roof (seagulls!!) but overall the paintwork looked pretty good. Being an audi the paintwork is famously hard as nails so whilst there wasn't a lot of correction needed aside from the roof the use of Meguiars 205 on a medium polishing pad did allow me the flexibility both cut and finish easily. I also decided to do a second pass with Megs 205 also using red finishing pad just to bring out the extra bit of bling. This was all applied via Rotary (Makita).

I found an old bottle of Megs Paint cleaner (10+ years old I reckon) that I finished off taking the polishings oils to make a base for the Glaze.

Clearkote Moose glaze was then worked in via a PC & 6" finishing pad as a base for Autosmart Topas. It seemed to bring out that extra bit of sparkle to the pearlescent paint.

Poorboys wheel sealant was used on the wheels - I've always loved the ease in which this stuff goes on and off. It is really easy to put too much of this on so you need to go easy and always ensure the pad is primed!

Just to add a little unnecessary depth and awe I brought out my old pot of Swisswax Saphir to top off the Topas. Ah the peaches!

There's no doubt I'm going to miss this car!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow looks flawless!

Goodwork... How long did that take you?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks.

Roughly speaking around 20 hours but that was with some help from Mrs Cheechy also - I have her well trained :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

If it didn't have a roof I'd be interested. Lovely looking car. I'm sure it will sell. Good luck.


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job on a fantastic car.
I take it your a fan of Autosmart products then?
Having said that, your preparation is probably the key, rather than the individual product(s)?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Danny732 said:


> Great job on a fantastic car.
> I take it your a fan of Autosmart products then?
> Having said that, your preparation is probably the key, rather than the individual product(s)?


Thanks. Yup prep is number 1 as is knowing what to use when. The least contact with the car as possible!

I've found autosmart in particular to be an underestimated brand and product range by many but mindsets are slowly changing. I've been through the whole boutique phase and now use the best value / performance products for the job. For instance looking at autosmart topaz; this has to be the best pound for pound LSP on the market just now. 5 litres of product for 40 pounds and the results are awesome.

I'm moving to ceramic on next car so no doubt I'll pop up pics when completed all being well. To illustrate the whole philosophy of best value and performance I've gone for kamikaze ISM which is a shade under 100 quid for 30ml! In this case I hope its worth it


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

cheechy said:


> Thanks. Yup prep is number 1 as is knowing what to use when. The least contact with the car as possible!
> 
> I've found autosmart in particular to be an underestimated brand and product range by many but mindsets are slowly changing. I've been through the whole boutique phase and now use the best value / performance products for the job. For instance looking at autosmart topaz; this has to be the best pound for pound LSP on the market just now. 5 litres of product for 40 pounds and the results are awesome.
> 
> I'm moving to ceramic on next car so no doubt I'll pop up pics when completed all being well. To illustrate the whole philosophy of best value and performance I've gone for kamikaze ISM which is a shade under 100 quid for 30ml! In this case I hope its worth it


Thanks, I think I might try the Topaz in the future then.

Look forward to the pics of the Sepang Blue TTS, along with a review [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So now quite sad. Just watched her drive away 

The long wait on the TTS begins.


----------

